# Incra Jig



## Seldonman (Jul 30, 2013)

OK, you all know my story, I was given a garage full of tools by my Father-in-law. Amongst those tools was an Incra Jig and a handbook for making box joints and dovetail joints. Question, is this worth pursuing or is the Incra Jig, which I believe is 20 or more years old, now obsolete? 

If it is worth pursuing should I go all the way and get the new Incra system with an Incra table top for my router or will this work just fine for a newbie like me? I have the router table and router.

Thanks for your input. 

Jim


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Jim
It may be old but I would not think it is obsolete, it will still do the job that it was intended for. Me I would keep it learn to use it later down road update it if need be


----------



## Roloff (Jan 30, 2009)

It is not the least bit obsolete! Use it if you're interested in making small boxes. It's a great tool and still sells bigtime. In fact, you probably have a nicer one. Newer designs tend toward plastic instead of metal. It looks as if you also have a bunch of router bits to suit? Enjoy! Look around, there are many thousands of users, they're bound to have a special message board or two that would help you get acquainted. Check out Incremental Tools, which offer enormous selections of the newest versions and upticks but the plain old jig itself was a big success when it was introduced and still is quite popular.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

I agree with John and N/A (that is an unusual first name) . Good example I'm old but not obsolete.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I must be missing something. All I can see is the back of a fence?


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

I don't think I would be rushing out to buy the "latest and greatest" either. Use the older version, get a feel for it, and then, if you feel you can get better results from the newer one, go out and get it. Lots of people are still using the original and having great sucess with it.


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

The differences may or may not be better, but the older one is definitely not obsolete. I have the original Incra Ultra 18". Still works fine. Honestly I use it more as a standard router fence, but the joinery works fine.


----------



## Seldonman (Jul 30, 2013)

I knew I could count on my router forum family to help me on this one; thank you all. Personal aside to James, you are right, here are some better pictures.


----------



## Seldonman (Jul 30, 2013)

I am having a little problem in the picture department! Ignore the drill press base picture.


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

In support of James, I still don't see the Incra.


----------



## Seldonman (Jul 30, 2013)

You right, my bad. Please stay tuned. I am downloading and up loading now.


----------



## Seldonman (Jul 30, 2013)

Ok, here is the picture of the Incra Jig, I hope!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Original INCRA Jig - Amazon.com

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=11494&site=ROCKLER

===


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Thanks, Jim.....*



Seldonman said:


> Ok, here is the picture of the Incra Jig, I hope!


I have one similar, as per the post by BJ.

There should be some more parts to the jig.

OMHO, it is not obsolete and I would certainly keep it.


----------



## Seldonman (Jul 30, 2013)

Ok James, now you have me worried! This was the only part in the box. I do have a book with a set of templates in it that I can install. I also intent to mount this to a 1 x 6 board and just fasten it down with screws. Am I missing anything else of importance?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Incra manual....*



Seldonman said:


> Ok James, now you have me worried! This was the only part in the box. I do have a book with a set of templates in it that I can install. I also intent to mount this to a 1 x 6 board and just fasten it down with screws. Am I missing anything else of importance?


Hi Jim,

hang on to the book of templates. They are worth their weight in gold.

I have attached the manual for my version to help you.


----------



## Seldonman (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks James for the manual, this is worth it weight in gold; I will definitely use it. I have already saved it in my tools files and will probably print it out.

Jim


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Jim--that may be the "original" Incra, but it's still produced and sold. What you pictured is a positioner, you'll need a fence to attach to the positioner. No need for it to be a gold anodized aluminum extrusion, but those are nice. The positioner is what moves the fence to a repeatable distance from a fixed point (router bit or saw blade). I have an old Incra Pro positioner that is usually attached to an Incra Wonder fence on my router table. I've got a new Incra TS-LS system on my table saw, an old Incra extrusion that is sometimes added to either positioner with sacrificial wooden fences attached. I've also use Kreg extrusions and 80/20 extrusions on both positioners at times, and on occasion I've just attached a flat wooden fence directly to the positioner (excellent for zero clearance router bit fences). 

Bottom line--the positioner, whichever one it is, might be viewed as an easy to use tape measure. And the one you have will do that to within 1/32" all the time.

I'd be willing to bet that James has made more use of his than I have--let the guidebook and template guides just be the beginning instead of firm instruction and you'll find that machine will last a lifetime.

earl


----------



## Seldonman (Jul 30, 2013)

Early, You just might have an idea there. The fence on my router table is balky and until I get a t track fence I might just see if I can connect a fence directly to the positioner. I am just making a small box to hold sandpaper and will be attempting box joints for the first time. Does anyone else want to chime in on this idea? Yea or nay?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Mine came with a fence, but the instructions show how to make a "user made" fence and right angle fixture.

Some people reckon they are just great for box joints. Your template guide should show that.

There may have also been a DVD with that jig.


----------



## Seldonman (Jul 30, 2013)

Okay all, can't wait to get out in the shop and give this a go.


----------

